# Auction site Frequently Asked Question



## mrbottles (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey everone, this is a question that has been asked a number of times about the site.  Anyone have any ideas on a solution to the CC ?...  He wants to bid on something and he can't...

 Hi Steve,

 I've been perusing your site a bit of late. I'm interested in bidding on items, but am leery about supplying my credit card #. actually, I'm not leery, I'm not willing to do it. Any way I can register without credit card info??  Thanks in advance for your response. Keep up the good work fella, hope it works out for ya!!

 ********



 Hi ******,

 Thanks for the feedback.  No kidding it is really appreciated.  The site started over just feeling overwhelmed with the unfriendly changes going on at other on line sales venues and turned into a passion.  The site took a year to get going to the point where it is up and running and going through constant function modification at user request.    

 I do understand the fear of putting a credit card number out there.  I can tell you that the site is completely safe and secure behind state of the art encryption hardware and card numbers are protected by encryption algorithms under a security certificate that is again, state of the art.

 My company www.inet-web.com has a number of web commerce clients who do tens of millions of dollars in credit card commerce with never a single security issue.  My company carries errors and omissions insurance requiring iNET to adhere to strict security standards.  This website would not be possible without my company supporting it.  

 On the other side, I have no way to make sure you are who you say you are other than a real credit card with a validated transaction.  The card runs and puts a one cent hold for a couple of days to make sure the card is real.  The card validation verifies your billing address and card address and name in one second.  If we allow people into the site with knowing who they are, even as bidders who will never owe the site anything in fees, how do I protect sellers and other buyers from the unknown people?  I am not suggesting you are any of the examples I am about to give.  Consider if you have un-validated users bidding against you...  They can be shills running up their own auctions OR you decide to come on and sell and some jerk just doesnâ€™t like you or the site.  He operates anonymously on the site and runs your auctions up costing you closing fees with no intention of paying and then leaves nasty feedback...  No one knows who he is so even though after you, me and my employees figure out the guy is a fake and eliminate him continues under another false name.  There are a lot more of these unknown user scenarios none are good. 

 I want this to be the best for everyone...  It is no joke that I sincerely want this to be a place where we can all get to know each other sort of an extension of the forum.  I intend to maintain the site by eliminating people who intentionally cheat other collectors for good. A year from now seeing a user on the site who has been on for a year will tell other users they can be trusted because if they couldnâ€™t they wouldnâ€™t be on. Feedback will always be open you will always be able to see who is bidding and the ideas fro making the site a better place for collectors keep coming in. This site is led by collectors not shareholders.  I really would love to have you in as a bidder. I hope you will reconsider but at this point I donâ€™t see how I can let you in as a bidder without a way to verify exactly who you are.  If you can think of another way to establish who you are for a bidders account I would consider it. That said my company is one of the most progressive web companies there is and we donâ€™t see a feasible way.

 I personally assure you there is no risk in having your card on the site.  The only time it will ever be processes is for seller fees like a store or closing auction commissions. We already have a lot of users some you may know if that is any assurance. If you do reconsider I will do anything I can to make the site better for you from your perspective and truly hope to get to know you.

 My best,

 Steven


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 22, 2009)

I dont think the big glass auctions companies (Glass works, Hecklers, etc) companies require a registered credit card and they seem to do ok. They just make you register with all your personal info.
 I think Fleabay mostly just wants your creditcard # so they can bill you for thier cut. I dont think they originally made buyers submit it, just sellers.

 You can have various solutions depending on how much effort you want to expend. Just allow people to set up a debit account. They send you a check for $100 or whatever amount they want on account. Then they can bid up to that amount.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Matt,

 That is not a bad idea.  With a one hundred dollar deposit they could bid up to $10,000.  Anything squirrelly associated with a non confirmed bidder simply is deducted from their deposit rather than the sellers account.  It could work if they are willing to go that far to keep from giving a credit card number.  It does stink that this emailer wants to bid but canâ€™t.  You have to figure if that door is ever opened it will be exploited.  What is to stop a fictitious account with deposit being used as a shill even with a deposit?  I guess forfeiture is one reason they would be reluctant.  But when this gets goingâ€¦  And yes to answer your thought yesterday I am willing to work at and invest in this solutionâ€¦  Once the site is rolling a shill could easily make a user a lot of money past a $100 deposit.  Ten bucks here ten there.  I have seen shills run multiple auctions up all at once.  

 You also have to consider is seems some on line auctions houses want shill bidding and fraud. Why not, it adds to their bottom line.  

 I am pretty sure you need to give a credit card on the â€˜majorâ€™ auction house to have any account at all.  The other auction houses charge a boat load coming and going.  Shilling your auctions there is typically discouraged by winning your own item back and having a 20% premium on both ends. That is funny thoughâ€¦  You have to figure someone has done it.  

 Steven


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 22, 2009)

You can see what info glass works asks for under REGISTER at this site...
http://www.rtam.com/glassworks/cgi-bin/catalog.cgi

 i dont see them asking for credit card info.
 I'm not saying you shouldnt, I'm just saying the big bottle auctions dont seem to currently do it.
 They are a bit different than your site in function. Yours is more like an ebay type venue where the seller gets paid and ships the item, the buyer has to trust the seller to a certain extent.
 Sites like Glass Works are a neutral (in theory) 3rd party who hold the item, photograph it, describe it, and ship it. Less risk for the buyer.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 22, 2009)

Right but they charge a substantial buyer and sellerâ€™s premium so a shill is killing themselves if they win.  With us they have very little to lose.  

 I hear you though.  I will check it out.  

 Steven


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree,buyer's should not be required to post CC info. I am not a fan of shill bidding and it is wrong, but I don't understand everyone's fears associated with it. If you loose just a few buyers because of this it wouldn't be worth it. You should only bid what you are willing to pay and not worry about who's bidding what.If you win you win.A shill bid is no different than a reserve when you break it down.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Applied Lips.  The problems with buyers without CC numbers is that we have no other way to affirm for sure who they are.  Unlike a point in time auction where feedback is nothing, really doesnâ€™t even exist, the other end of CC is the knowing exactly who people are.  There are stalkers everywhere.  People who get a bee in their bonnet about someone and set out to hassle them.  If we have buyers who are not real someone can set up an account just to be a jerk.  A CC is one way we can be certain we know who we are dealing with.  Run up auctions is the shill end.  One thing to remember is there is no reserve or buy now fee at http://antiqueauctions.mrbottles.com/  so to use a shill to set a reserve serves no purpose other than to fake interest.  The jerk on the other hand can bid with anonymity leave bad feedback and win with no intention of paying leaving a mess for others to clean up.  As unfortunate as it is the lowest common denominator has a serious amount of impact on how things have to work on the internet.  

 I get what you are saying about shills.  Still, for the overall site health keeping people up front and in the open seams better.  You may not mind but I know people who had shills run them up who felt cheated and stole from.  In the attempt to make and keep the site for collectors I would prefer not to have shilling.  That is one of the reasons a reserve is no charge and a buy now is no charge.  

 By the way there an aqua 'colored' pickle jar up by sandman right now.  http://antiqueauctions.mrbottles.com/listdetail.asp?listID=95

 Steven


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 22, 2009)

What about those of use who do not have a credit card .Who do not want one and sure as     dont want to give up banking info .I guess this is discrimination against us poor bottle digger collectors .I see how ya are . I'll shut up for now as there are other reason for taking that kind of info my fellow bottle friends .Well until your sight changes this will be one buyer and possible sailer that you'll lose .
    bill


----------



## phil44 (Feb 22, 2009)

Seems to me the transaction is between the buyer and the seller. The only reason the buyers should have to give a creditcard number is if the buyer wishes to pay with it.

 bidding records-who's bidding on who's auctions should be recorded and posted. Buyers can check it and decide for themselves whats happening in each sellers auction. The sellers feedback who bid on thier auction etc. should follow them whenever they change addresses email accounts servers names etc. This what used to happen on ebay.

 Not everyones dishonest but if theres people involved it's going to happen.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 22, 2009)

The whole point of the site Bill is to bring back relationships and community.  Make it better than any other venue ever was.  It is already better than they are now.  There will NEVER be anything as onerous as forcing people to pay by any single method.  I think you simply misunderstood this string.  If you go look at a few auctions you will see how people are accepting payment. 

 There is no exchange of credit card number between buyer and seller.  The buyer should not give out their credit card to a seller unless they personally know them and even then I would tell them to just send a personal check if you know the seller. The closest thing there could be in that regard would be pay pal.  I personally donâ€™t use pay pal but the site allows it as a payment method because a lot of people do.  Payment methods are chosen by the seller and a buyer agrees to follow the sellers guide lines when they bid.  The payment methods we have are personal check, cashiers check, money order, pay pal and other.  At least one seller has already posted they take cash in other.  This post is about the fact that in order to be a registered user on the site you have to submit a credit card number.  It is never exposed to the seller or anyone.  The question is about should a collector who just wants to buy not sell have to use a valid card to register.   

 Phil you are right.  We donâ€™t even have a payment by credit card choice.  Most sellers would have no way to process one plus the transaction would have to be completed by phoneâ€¦  You canâ€™t securely email a credit card number.  Plus the credit card takes a cut like pay pal does.  In the case of this site pay pal takes more than the venue.  If people change their name their history will stay with them and always be available for people to see.  Along with who is bidding and all the other pieces of the puzzle that make seeing what it happening transparent.  You are right about people who cheat.  I wish it wasnâ€™t that way but in order to protect everyone when people register even just to buy they have to be verified.  

 Bill check it out.  It is pretty nice and collector/user friendly.  You have the right idea in saying until it changesâ€¦  This site will always be modified to be better from the collectorâ€™s point of view. 

 Steven


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 22, 2009)

I see where you are coming from Steve as far as the "jerk" factor in regards to someone ruining someones good name.This would not be a problem at the absentee auction houses.I can now see where verification is important.The "other auction site" never bothered me with  most of it's policies other than Paypal pushed down my neck.I am turned off by people constantly worrying about the morality on any site.I don't give a **** if someone wants to charge $99 shipping on a postcard,I am intelligent enough not to bid.If someone shills me and I win,I got the item for what I was willing to pay or less.It does not bother me if Mickey Mouse wins my auction as long as he pays me.

        As far as the site in general it is looking good.Keep doing what you are doing and it will be a success.I forgot to print flyers for the Columbus show but told several people to check it out and will continue to do so.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 23, 2009)

I did in no mean miss understand the string .You very clearly stated that a credit card is required to use the site .Were as I stated I DO NOT HAVE CREDIT CARD  there for I am being discriminated  against  .I in no way said you would give my credit card info out if I had one  or others .All so your penny check to make sure the cards are good .That translate into 1000 people == 10.00 mmm .What if a person decides to use more than one card another penny . As far as shilling can that not be tracked through I.P. addresses .Oh you say they use another computer well that would require a fictitious buyer who would could also be watched by I.P. address. Why can't payment be made through you allso that way you get your part .I am all for a man earning his dollar but why place a fourth party in there to scrap off the top . Oh and yes you gave the sailer different way to receive payment but a buyer has to have a credit card . Any way hope it all works out for you Steven .
 bill


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 23, 2009)

This may be an important problem to solve since people like Bill who dont use ebay would be perfect matches to your alternative site. 
 If you decide you must autenticate buyers and sellers for the integrety of your site you might be able to do it through certificates like Microsoft Passport, Verisign,  or similar Digital ID methods.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Bill, Yes a credit card is required to buy or sellâ€¦  To be a registered user.  You are free to roam around at look at things without registering.

You are correct when it comes to resolving issues we will track problems by IP address.   There are ways to spoof IP addresses.  I apologize for missing that you donâ€™t have a credit card number.  There are a lot of people who can change their IP address every time they log into the internet if they choose.  Guntherhess proposed having a security deposit on the site for people who donâ€™t have cards are you interested in that resolution?  I am open to ideas for making sure people are who they say they are the credit card is the only real one we have been able to figure out.  

The one cent hold is a hold not a transaction.  The penny is never processed or collected.   In order to validate a card a transaction has to take place.  The site does not process the penny in fact we pay a dime for every validation that goes through and do not pass it on to the user.  If we donâ€™t validate a credit card people can punch in random numbers or a stolen card or someone elseâ€™s card.  The address and other card information has to match or it is refused, that is the standard for ecommerce.   Yes every time the card is changed it will be validated.  Again, it does not cost the site user anything AND it only happens once when the account it set up or card number is changed. 

The buyer card requirement is not about profit it is about user protection.  If we have real people we are pretty sure there will be a respectful level of decorum on the site, a better community and a lower likely hood of fraud.  If someone rips off site users having the IP address still doesnâ€™t establish who they are.  If you have ever dealt with internet fraud it is a lot of work to track down people across America when you do know who they are.  I have been told a lot of other auction site horror stories since this site started.  There are crooks out there I have heard hundreds of stories.

The new auction site is the least expensive venue to buy and sell antiques and collectables on the internet.  We are not trying to take a cut of the payment like a credit card does like pay pal does.  We have extremely low fees no listing fees for sellers if an item sells and an open user friendly format.  If you buy something from a seller on the site you pay nothing to the site.  There is no way for you to pay and the seller pays less than they would selling in any other venue.  The site is less expensive than auction sites auction houses spaces in antique mallsâ€¦  It is a great deal and we are trying to build community.

I apologize for you feeling discriminated against.  If there were a way to make sure people are who they say they are without a credit card I would be glad to do it.  Please, let me know if you can think of one. 
Thanks,

Steven


----------



## glass man (Feb 23, 2009)

WHAT IF A PERSON HAS A HISTORY OF BUYING ON EBAY AND FEEDBACK IS %100,CAN'T THAT SOMEWAY BE USED AS "I AM A GOOD OR NO RISK" PERSON? I AM LIKE BILL, I DON'T LIKE AND DON'T WANT A CREDIT CARD,AS THEY ARE ABOUT AS BAD AS LOAN SHARKS TO ME,EXCEPT THEY DON'T SEND ANY ONE TO BREAK YOUR KNEES......SO FAR! OR MAYME A PERSON COULD BUILD A REPUTATION OF BEING A GOOD BUYER,SAY AT FIRST THEY CAN ONLY BID A CERTAIN AMOUNT,WHICH IF THEY DID NOT PAY, IT WOULD NOT HURT MUCH, AND AS IT IS SEEN THEY ARE TRUST WORTHY,BID MORE AND MORE IN INCREMENTS OF...WHAT EVER.  JAMIE


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Jamie,
Good ideas.  I like the earning trust and receiving trust.  That to me is what makes the best collectors.  The people you know whose word is genuine and true are the people I like to deal with in bottles.  I will look at the eBay idea.  I am not sure how I could know who they are there unless eBay publishes that stuff but yes we could give a tag over value maybe noted by color or something?   Might not be a bad way to solve this issue.  
My whole thing is we have to know who people are for real.  I have no problem trusting people and love most collectors I have ever metâ€¦  We tend to all be good people.  The problem I have is I have created a venue where if I donâ€™t protect people from fraud I am contributing to it. 
Matt good ideas I will look into them.  
Did you guys see people are listing books?  Very cool!

Steven


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 23, 2009)

Steve

 You may want to check into checking someone's telephone number instead of a CC. The number can be checked against a name and address. There was an automatic call back within 10 minutes of someine giving the number. 

 Are you still working on the "ask a question" problem?


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 23, 2009)

Steve,

 I was wondering if you could change the shipping options wher you enter the shipping price if you could put an option that says caculated based on buyer location. Beacuse i ship everything Priority mail an dthe price varies depending wher the buyer is I can't jsut giv a flat shipping cost without knowing whre the buyer is located. And thats impossable until the auction ends.

 Chris


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey CC, I just went back and asked the lad who is the lead programmer on the site when the ask seller a question will be done.  He is working on a pressing customer site but will work it in soon.  Maybe even today.  The phone might be a viable option I will bump it off the programmers.  My only intention is to protect site users and make the site a great place to buy and sell antique bottles and other antiques.  I talked to two big dog programmers and both think there is legitimate security method at all but that CC numbers are the best there is.  That is not to say we may not figure out a better wayâ€¦  We might and I am working on all the options presented so far.  
Hey Chris, Sure thing that is one of those simple little tweaks I will see if I can get a designer to take care of it right away.  
Steven


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 23, 2009)

Steven yes a deposit would be definitely be considered  as I find your site to be quite good  . Gunther has proven on more than one occasion to come up with some great ideals or info . I still wonder about the validity of a credit card proving  who some one is  . Oh I  do buy from Ebay too  just got a nice JJ Butler dome ink  today .Payed with a U.S. postal money order .I do understand that IP addresses can be changed and manipulated as can credit cards .Not gona lye got a little ticked to think I couldn't shop because I didn't have plastic . Any way best wishs.      bill


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 23, 2009)

Steve

 Thanks for the reply. Please don't think I'm trying to be pushy about the *ask* thing, just hadn't seen anything on the site about it. Would like to say "atta boy" so far on you getting your site going.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Bill, if you donâ€™t mind me asking, I really canâ€™t remember, what does the â€˜other siteâ€™ require for a buyer account? 

 I signed up so long ago I have no clue and everyone I have asked says they arenâ€™t sure.  

 I am grateful for the feedback.  If you didnâ€™t react I donâ€™t think this need would be as clear as we are all seeing, it is an important issue.  

 Steven


----------



## LC (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello Steve , see you are still plugging away at it ! A buyer having to submit a credit card online may show exactly who they are , but it still makes no assurances as to whether or not they will pay for an item if they win it . I believe a required telephone will validate as to whether or not the buyer is real .

 As for shill bidders , I hate them with a passion , but then too , if a buyer pays more than he wants to for an item up for bid because of a shill bidder running them up , its kind of his or hers own fault for paying more than they wanted to to win the item to begin with. I think I have been caught up in that type of situation on eBay quite a few times over the years , but I do not let myself get caught up in it . I know what I want to pay for an item . If I am outbid beyond what I want to pay , I do not bid any further , the shill bidder can have it if that is what they really are to begin with .

 As for Non Paying Bidders - The simple solution to me would be that if a buyer bids on and wins an item , and then fails to pay for it under the sellers terms , they should be automatically banned from the sight , not none of that two and three chance crap like on ebay . Seems to me that would keep everyone on the straight and narrow . Then too , maybe I am still missing something . And speaking on the subject of a bidder not paying for an item , do you have a report a non paying bidder option on the site for the seller to report such behavior , and what is the actions taken for solving the problem ?

 baltbottles made mention concerning shipping options , add a link under the shipping options as to check sellers terms concerning payment , shipping and or handling . I think most sellers will state their shipping and payment terms right in the listing on their auctions , I know I do when I list on eBay .
 I see you also made mention that there has been a book that has been listed on the site . That is great , I have tons of misc. items that would fall under so many different categories I would like to list but I see no category to list them under. I think you should look over collectable options on eBay to get a good overview of all the catagories for a seller to list under. They spread out over all kinds of collectables, and would give a buyer a much better search options , and even more important , a simpler method for a seller to list a particular item . For instance , a link for tobaccoania : with links under it such as : tins - lighters - pipes - paper and so on . And the lists go on such as the section I sent to you earlier pertaining to gas & Oil Memorabilia . I have to say I believe the listing categories on ebay are excellent , and especially seller friendly as for making items easy to list . I know this is not ebay , nor do you want it ot be , but I think listing options have a long way to go yet to help to simplify the listing of items for sale on the site . Not complaining , just my thoughts on particular issues . I know you have a long way to go yet to work out all the kinks . Hopefully , there is something here I have made mention of that will be of some kind of help , or at least give an idea on how to make something better on the site .


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi LC, the oil industry categories will be added in the morning.  I did about thirty things that were emailed in that first day or two and forgot itâ€¦  Iâ€™m sorry about that.  You are correct the credit card number will not assure they pay.  It does mean we know who they are though so if they create a huge fraud we can deliver the proper information to the authorities.  Canâ€™t people buy a throw away phone complete with number without any information about who they are?  Maybe not anymore but I remember reading terrorists were buying disposable phones using the minutes they came with and throwing them out.  The whole point is we just want to make sure we have real people on the site who are not anonymously operating.  So if a phone can do that it works perfect for me.  

 I get the shill bidder perspective.  BUT you have to consider a reserve is free and a buy it now is free so why would anyone need to do it?  And in reality let the buyer beware is not great community building policy.  Yes if someone wins by outbidding a false bidder they ultimately did bid what they were willing to pay.  Still I just canâ€™t tell people I think it is okay I am doing everything I can to make it unnecessary that is the best I can do on that one.  

 I know some people wonâ€™t like it but yes I think the treatment of people who are intentionally doing dishonest things will discourage dishonesty on the site.  We do plan to eliminate people who take advantage of or cheat other site users.  It is a major issue with the other auction sites.  

 Yes Chris has helped make improvements a lot.  A bunch of people here have.  No joke the site is already a lot easier to use and understand because people care and are taking the time to help.  We are inclusive on categories.  I donâ€™t know that I want to go harvest anything from another site BUT If someone sends me in breakdowns for categories they will be added post haste.  I will get the ones you sent in up in the morning.  We now have at least one antique toy too!!!  That is very exciting to me.  

 Today we refined the search to be less inclusive from another guys suggestion on another post. 

 Thanks for the feedback and help.  It really is making a big difference.  

 Steven


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 23, 2009)

I would like to be able to click a button and see a sellers other listings and search by seller.

           Do me a favor and check out the soda I posted in Digging & Finding and give me some feedback,it may be my first listing.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 23, 2009)

It would also be more user friendly if you could browse all of the antique (pre 1900) bottles in all categories without using the back button and clicking on different categories.This would be really helpful while there are so few listings in each category.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Steven 
   All I  gave for the other site  was my name address phone #.Made up a name and pass word and have at it.Now they perfer that paypal be used and a few people lose my business because of it .Theres a pontiled ink on your site that is missing my bid at this very moment .Hope we work some thing out to everones liking .Good luck .
   bill


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 23, 2009)

HA finally someone asked for something that is done! Well sort of...  If you hit the quick search button with nothing in the field it will index all auctions.  You can also type in antique bottle in the search feature and it will index every title and description.  We will refine to work more like you describe though...  You have to admitâ€¦  Almostâ€¦  Sort of hey?!

 Thanks again for the help.

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay, I hear you Bill.  Can you email me your phone number?  Please make it one I can look up and see that it is you...  We will figure something out before that ink closes...  You realize this is now a personal sacrifice as that ink is looking pretty nice at three dollars!

 Steven


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Steven 
    Sent you an email with my home phone .There are a few great people here who I ve sold to and traded with in great confidants.As for the ink it worth more if it in the shape I think its in and being op.You will find I pay what I bid and as quick as  possible . Oh what about state Dl # AS ID just a thought .Thanks agian an good luck.
     bill


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 24, 2009)

Got it i'll be at it later today...

 Thanks.

 Steven


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 24, 2009)

Steven, I don't see a place on the auction site where I can contact the seller.  I am interested in a bottle that's up, but the seller incorrectly stated that it has a tapered top when it is a double collared ring and among the pictures he put a common chamberlains which"does" have the tapered top.  I want to be sure that if I win, I don't end up getting that Chamberlains.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 24, 2009)

I wanted to ad that for those complaing that they need a credit card, yes, I think you do need that for validation purposes, however, an atm card works too, most banks put the visa or mc symbol on atm cards nowadays, and most people have an atm card.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 24, 2009)

Fleabay uses an interesting method to authenticate people by thier checking/savings accounts. They make 2 small random deposits to your account, such as $0.12 and $0.33. You then respond to them with the two amounts to validate your account.
 If you dont have a bank account I'm sorry but you are going to have to move out of that ice cave on Mars[]


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Wilkie,

They have the ask seller a question â€œ75% doneâ€  the programmer doing it said the buyer can ask the question it sends an email to the seller but the seller canâ€™t respond yet.  He is working on an serious website I just canâ€™t pull him off.  Hopefully tomorrow.  If I can figure out who the user is I will email them your question.  

Hey Matt a bank transaction...  It is safe to say no one will want that either.  I am going to do a look up validation of one user today.  I just have no time.   

We are crazy busy here.  

Sorry about that!
 Steven


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Steven.  I'll email you with the details so you can forward it to him.  Thank you.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Wilkie that bottle is being sold by sndmn59 from the forum.  You can contact hime here until we get it worked out.

*SNDMN59*

 Steven


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 24, 2009)

I signed up with a credit card, and it was a typical online transaction. I didn't have a credit card at the beginning of my online shopping, so I found an easy way to get one.  Almost any bank in the country offers one for free with an account.  I didn't trust anyone, so I set up a new account, and put whatever the minimum allowed was into it.  I got a free debit card which contains all the needed info for verification.  Later, I signed up for Paypal as well, which also came with a free card.  This allows your savings or main bank account to remain seperate from all of your online doings, and gives you an account to play with if you happen to sell items as well as buy.  You can then access most anything your heart desires online, and everyone knows that you are who you say you are.  Even if you were an anon buyer, you have to give your mailing address to someone, and any auditors site has the rest.  It's safe as long as you pay attention, anyone, anywhere can be tricked if you don't.  I've never had any problems with companies online, only individual buyers or sellers.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey JGUIS, thanks for the suggestions.  It is a tough oneâ€¦  We want to include everyone and we want to protect everyone.  The suggestions you make are alone the lines of what I was thinking.  I figured a card is easy but some people just donâ€™t want them. 

 More registrations were completed today...  BILL IT WILL BE FIRST THING IN THE MORNING IT DIDN'T WORK TODAY...  I AM SORRY!

 Steven


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 26, 2009)

OK, I am confused. I think my listed auctions ended. One item may have sold.
 In my account I see...

 Selling
Sold (0 Open)[/align]Unsold (0 Open)[/align]Active (0)[/align]Questions (0 Open)[/align]Sell an Item[/align] [/align]From my account info the only indication I see that anything was ever listed is [/align]
 Feedback
To Be Given (1)[/align]Received (0)[/align] [/align]I assume that means I sold one item?[/align]I got no emails or other notifications.[/align]How does all this work?[/align] [/align][/align]


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Matt,

 I will have a programmer on it first thing this morning.  That was all working flawlessly for a month...  Changes likely broke something.  I'll let you know when i know.  

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Matt,

 That is the disk that I won.  I will email you.  Making changes it looks like a programmer deleted the closed auction email send.  It is fixed.  

 Can't wait to get it.  

 Steven


----------

